# Giant uses "weak chinese carbon"



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

This will give you a laugh. On a recent trip to California I stopped off at a bike shop called Carbon Connection in Carlsbad. They sell a lot online apparently and as I was passing by figured it would be worth a look. They sold Focus and some other bikes. I mentioned that I was looking at a Giant carbon fiber bike and the kid working there immediately said "oh you don't want one of those, they use that weak Chinese carbon fiber". Right...


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Like focus does not use weak chinese csrbon fiber? Guess i need to trade out my TCR.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

That young kid probably rides a cheap Chinese knockoff bike because that's all he can afford.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

typical marketing from an jr sales rep. Glowing reviews for thier product and thumbs down for all others.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Giant source their carbon from the same factory in Japan that Pinarello does.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

As well as other bike manufacturers. There are only 3 or 4 companies that make carbon fiber bikes anyway. There's two riders in the local bike group that ride generic, no name carbon bikes they bought pretty cheap. They swear by them. I personally wouldn't buy one. To each their own.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Giant sources its fiber from Toray.......so does Boeing....'nuff said.


----------



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

Giant carbon fiber weak? ha ha~


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

T-Dog said:


> Giant source their carbon from the same factory in Japan that Pinarello does.


Giant manafactors there own carbon fiber and is the only brand that does this. They make trexks and a host of other bikes. They control the process from being to end and offer superior product and better than their competitors.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> Giant manafactors there own carbon fiber and is the only brand that does this. They make trexks and a host of other bikes. They control the process from being to end and offer superior product and better than their competitors.


Spoken like a true Jr. Salesmen.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> Giant manafactors there own carbon fiber and is the only brand that does this. They make trexks and a host of other bikes. They control the process from being to end and offer superior product and better than their competitors.


TIME also manufactures their own carbon, in their factory in France.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveT said:


> TIME also manufactures their own carbon, in their factory in France.


I wasn't aware of Time making their own carbon. They have nice bikes. 

And yes, that is my Jr Salesman pitch ;-)


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Giant buys Toray thread and makes carbon cloth, 3 grades, detailed here.

Composite technology | Technology - Giant Bicycles | United States

Some carbon basics here 

Carbon Fiber Basics


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> I wasn't aware of Time making their own carbon. They have nice bikes. And yes, that is my Jr Salesman pitch ;-)


 Giant, TIME, and BMC make their own carbon. Those are the only ones that I'm aware of.


----------

